# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Johan Volfgang Gëte

## shigjeta

*Mbane lumit*

Rridhni drejt detit te harrimit,
O vargje tembla dashurie!
Asnje djalosh mos ju kendofte
Dhe asnje goje vajzerie

Ju folet vetem per nje vajze
Qe sot po qesh me zjarrin tim
Ju pata shkruar permbi uje
Pra, shkoni nuje dhe nharrim!


*Mall*

Cma prek keshtu zemren?
Cme ben qe te ziej?
Cme shtyn te largohem
Prej dhomes pertej?
Po ndrit cip e reve
Rreth shkembit ajte!
Atje do te vete,
Atje nate dhe!

Ja, korbat ne ere
Flatrojne me gaz;
Perzihem mes tyre,
Mes tufes humbas
Dhe malit e murit
I vijme perqark;
Ajo eshte atje poshte,
Ajo eshte atje larg

Ajo vjen e endet,
Une ik, fluturoj,
Ne pyllin e dendur
Si zog po kendoj
Dhe e ndal ajo hapin
E qesh e pergjon:
Ai kendon embel,
Per mua kendon

Po i lan perendimi 
Kodrinat me ar;
Sodit bukuroshja
Me shpirt mendimtar
Dhe shkon buze lumit
Mbi bar e stoli
Dha hapat i zhduken
Ne terrin e zi

Sakaq une shfaqem
Si yll shkelqimtar
Kaq afer, kaq larg,
Cndricon posi zjarr?
Ti fort e mahnitur
Shkelqimin e pe;
Por mua te lumtur
Nder kembe me ke


*Me nje gjerdan te arte*

Kjo flete ty te sjell gjerdhanken
Qe, duke e hapur mire e mire,
Me njeqind hallkeza te ngjitet
Rreth qafes sate ka deshire

Ti merrja mendjevogelcakut,
Se me gjith shpirt vjen te ta jape;
Nje gje stolie eshte diten,
Ne mbremje mund ta hedhesh prape

Po ne te sjellte ndonje tjeter
Gjerdhan te rende qe kushton 
Sta marr per keq, o moj Lizete
Kur te te shoh se po nguron :buzeqeshje: 


_perktheu L. Poradeci_

----------


## shigjeta

*Shoqeri*

Po kthehej nga nje shoqeri
Nje dijetar per ne shtepi,
Dhe kur e pyeten si pat shkuar?
Tha: "Si nje liber i pakuptuar..."


*Gjeja me e mire*

Kur koke e zemer te gjemon
Me mire c'te ka enda?
Kush me s'gabon, me s'dashuron
Ne varr le t'hyje brenda


*Si i vdekur*

Vajtoni, vajza, Amorin permbi varr
Se prej asgjeje vdiq ketu papritur
Ne vdiq vertet, s'e them dot me karar
Se ngallet shpesh pa pritur e pa ditur


*Vija*

"Moj vij' e kthjellt' e qart' argjend
Ngahere rend nga vend ne vend
Ne breg qendroj dhe po mendoj:
"Nga po me vjen, ku po me shkon?"

"Vij prej nje burgu shkemb gremine
Rrjedh neper lule dhe lendine
Qiellin e kalter bukuri
E pasqyroj me dashuri"

----------


## shigjeta

*Vjollca*

Ne nje lugine me blerim
Kish celur plot freski n'agim
Nje vjollce e urte, e drojtur
Papritur na kalon atje
Si flutur, nje bareshe e re
Gjith' shend e gaz
E kenge plot hare

"Ah, sikur t'isha - vjollca tha, -
Mes luleve m'e bukura
Nje cast, nje cast te vetem
Do me kepuste domosdo
Ne gji do me shtrengonte ajo
Nje cast, nje cast
Te pakten, per nje cast!"

Por shkon aty baresha e re
Dhe neper bar as e ve re
E shkel te shkreten vjollce
"S'ka gje, - tha lulez' e pafaj-
Te bukures meri s'i mbaj,
Se ne po vdes
Po vdes nga kemba e saj!"

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*PRANIMI*

*Hyria*

Jam rojtarja e xhenetit,
Ndaj qëndroj këtu në prag;
A smë thua ku po vete
Ti që po na vjen nga larg?


Ke luftuar për Kuranin?
Je dëshmor i tij vërtetë?
Apo kot nga an e anës
Vjen të futesh në xhenet!


Po të jesh dëshmor, ahere
Xhvishu plagët mi rrëfe
Sepse ndryshe, te kjo dere
As tafrohesh nuk të le




*Poeti*

Liro pragun të hyj brenda,
Mos më tall mos më mundo!
Derisa njeri kam qenë,
Kam luftuar domosdo!

Shihmja plagët kraharorit,-
As që numurohen dot,-
Ca nga brengat dashurore,
Ca nga jeta derte plot.


Por gjithnjë kam ëndërruar
Për të shenjtën drejtësi;
Mirësia, kam kënduar,
Mbetet në përjetësi.


Hoqa keq e mora plagë.
Po te njerëzit pa pushim
Dashurinë ndezi flakë
Zjarr i thellë i shpirtit tim.


Nëm pra dorën, hyri drite
Le ti numurojmë tok
Të pavdekësisë vite,
Me gishtërinjtë e tu ngamot!


_Përkthyer nga_ : Jorgo Bllaci

_Shënim_ :
*Johan Volfgang Gëte* lindi më 28 gusht 1749 në Frankfurt(Gjermani) dhe ndërroi jetë më 22 mars 1832.
Poet,dramaturg,novelist dhe shkencëtar - *Gëte* është madhështor !

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

*  *  *
Paret ke humbur?
Dic ke humbur.
Duhet te mendosh,
Te tjera te fitosh.

Nderin ke humbur?
Shume ke humbur.
Duhet fame te fitosh,
Mendimin e te tjereve ta nderrosh.

Guximin ke humbur?
Gjithcka ke humbur.
Te jesh i bindur,
Do ishte me mire te mos kishe lindur.

*  *  *

ps. Shigjeta, proze lejohet?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

* Përkthime të F. Nolit*




*Qetësia*

Permi cdo maje mali
Ka qetesi:
Mi asnje maje mali
Asgje s'levis,
As pipetin;
Ne pyllin zoqt' e vegjel po pushojne:
Prit pak, se shpejt a vone
Gjen qetesi dhe ti.


*Kenga e Nates*

Qe nga jasteku i bute i qendisur
Degjo-me pak, kur enderronj
Kur los vjoline i zhuritur:
Fli! Tjater gje, mor xhan, c'kerkon?

Kur los vjoline i zhuritur,
Tabor' i yjve m'a bekon
Cdo ndjenje lart nga qjelli i zbritur:
Fli! Tjater gje, mor xhan c'kerkon?

Cdo ndjenje lart nga qjelli zbritur
Me ngre perpjet'e me shpeton
Nga zhurm' e dheut e merzitur
Fli! Tjater gje, mor xhan c'kerkon?

Nga zhurm' e dheut e merzitur
Me shqit edhe me lumeron,
Me fal mengjsen' e alladitur,
Fli! Tjater gje, mor xhan c'kerkon?

Me fal mengjsen' e alladitur,
Per gjume n'enderr me degjon
Ah, nga jasteku i bute i qendisur:
Fli! Tjater gje, mor xhan c'kerkon?



*I perendishmi*

Vetem njeriu ka ne dore
Te benje te pamunduren;
E ndan te bardhen nga e zeza,
Zgjedh e gjykon;
Di dhe zgjeron,
Castin e vogel e madhon.

Vetem aty ka zotesi
Te mirin t'a çperblenje
Te ligun t'a denonje;
Te sheronj' e te shpetonje,
Te bashkonje per sherbim
Te lajthiturit e t'arratisurit.

Keshtu pra, i nderojme
Ata qe jane te pavdekur
Sikur te ishin njeres,
Sikur te kene bere madherisht
Ate qe me i miri vogelisht
Ka bere e ka desheruar.

Burri bujar duhet te jete
Gati per ndihme dhe i mire
Duhet te jete i palodhur
Per sherbim e per te drejte;
Duhet te jete nje pasqyre
E shpetimtarit qe po enderojme.

----------


## Rhea

Lamtumire


Lermja syrit lamtumiren,
qe me goje s'e them dot!
Lamtumira nuk durohet
dhe nje burre une jam sot.


Ne kete ore te trishtuar
dashuria s'embelson;
eshte e ftohte puthja jote,
dora jote s'me shtrengon.


Oh,dikur nje puthje e fshehte
c'me defrente vetvetiu!
C'na gezonin manushaqet
qe ne mars i mbledh njeriu!


Sot per ty s'po bej kurore,
s'keput trendafil te ri.
Pranvere eshte Franciske,
por per mua vjeshte e shi.

----------


## Rhea

Takimi dhe ndarja    (fragment)


...U pame ne dhe gaz e prehje
me dhe kur pe me ata sy.
E kisha zemren plot prej teje,
cdo frymemarrje ish per ty.


Me ngjyra,drite e afsh pranvere
gjithe pamja jote mbushej plot.
Dhe c'perkedhelje-o zot-atehere!
Sa ndoshta s'meritoja dot!


Por ah,se qe pa gdhire mire
nga ndarja zemra u ndrydh serish.
Ne puthjen tende,c'gaz te dlire!
Ne syte e tu sa dhembje kish!


Un' ik,ti qan e dot s'largohesh
mes lotesh ben te me shikosh,
por c'lumturi te dashurohesh
dhe c'lumturi te dashurosh!

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*" Forca e gjuhës nuk është në të lëshuarit, por në të përmbajturit e fjalës "*

*Johan Volfgang Gëte*

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Njeqind here kam qene fare afer perqafimit me te. Zot! C'torture te shohesh kaq shume dashuri para syve dhe te mos guxosh dot ta prekesh! Te prekurit me duar eshte instikti njerezor me natyral. A nuk prekin femijet gjithcka qe shohin? Dhe une?

*   *   *  

Per te fundit here, te fundit, po i hap keta sy. Ahhh! ata nuk do ta shohin me kurre driten e diellit. Nje dite e zbehte, e mjegullt e fsheh ate. Po, Natyre! Vajto; miku yt, i dashuri yt po i afrohet fundit! S'ka si kjo ndjenje...dhe perseri, eshte e ngjashme me nje enderr te vaket, kur ti i thua vetes - ky eshte mengjezi i fundit! I fundit! Ja ku jam ne tere fuqine time - neser do te shtrihem gjere e gjate dhe inert. Te vdesesh! C'do me thene kjo? Ne vec enderrojme kur flasim per vdekjen. Kam pare shume njerez te vdesin por, kaq e limituar eshte natyra jone sa ne nuk kemi asnje koncept te qarte te fillimit dhe te fundit te jetes. Ne kete cast jam i vetvetes - ose me mire te perkas ty, e dashur! - dhe pastaj do te ndahemi, ndoshta pergjithmone!  ....Si mundem une, si mundesh ti te vdesesh teresisht? Ne jemi! Te vdesesh....vetem nje fjale, nje ze bosh, pa ndjenje!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> Un' ik,ti qan e dot s'largohesh
> mes lotesh ben te me shikosh,
> por c'lumturi te dashurohesh
> dhe c'lumturi te dashurosh!


duhet te jete:

por c'lumturi te dashurohesh
dhe c'llahtari te dashurosh!

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Amadisi i Ri*
_Shkruar nga : Gete
Perkthyer nga : P. Jorgoni_

Kur isha cun camarrok
Me mbyllen, per dreq,
Dhe me shkuan shume mot
Si ne cark, sa keq,
Pa gezim, plot lot!

Larg sme ndejte ti aspak,
O moj fantazi!
Isha si hero plot fat,
Si princ i madh Pipi
Boten brodha qark!

Dhe keshtjella ngrita lart,
I shemba perdhe.
Vrava spirja e lugat
Ne vrull e hare,
Me cguxim, cinat!

Dhe princeshen -- peshk, perri,
Munda ta shpetoj,
Ne tryezen plot stoli
Bujarisht me ftoi.
Oh, ckenaqesi!

Mjalte puthjet qe me dha,
Vere si rubin!
Ah, e desha sa me ska,
Dielli plot shkelqim
Derdhej drejt prej saj!

Kush ma mori, ctinezar!
Si nuk e pengoi,
Lidhje e shpiritit ndezur zjarr?
Thomeni nga shkoi?
Crruge, pra, te marr?

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Kam Dashur, Po Dua Tani...*
_Shkruar nga : Gete
Perkthyer nga : P. Jorgoni_

Kam dashur, po dua tani me me zjarr,
Kam qene sherbyes, tani jam nje skllav,
Me czell kam sherbyer kedo!
Por befas me ndezi kjo mike besnike,
Dhe nis ma shperblen cdo dhimbje fisnike,
Per mua ska tjeter si kjo!

Besova, tani besoj me pasion!
Ne shkon jeta mbare a barra ngarkon,
Besimi prej eje smergohet!
Po ngryset kaq shpesh, po erret e nxin,
Shtrengon kaq brenga, rreziku arrin,
    Por qielli nis prap kthjellohet!

Kam ngrene, tani po ha sa per tre,
Me ndriti krejt shpirti e zemra me rreh,
Gjithcka e harroj mes defrimi!
Rinia me zjen bertas e gajas,
Kam mall qe te shtrohem nder vene plot gas,
Ngjeroj, me shijo fort ushqimi!

Kam pire me pare, tani sle sapllak,
Dhe vera na ngre, na ben me cakmak,
Dhe gjuhen na gjidh nga zinxhirat!
Nga vozat po zbrazet e rrjedh me rrembim,
Na ndez kaq deshira, na ngjall kaq besim,
Sna ndalin hendeqet, rrepirat!

Ne valle jam hedhur, ne valle marr zjarr,
Asnje shilarthar dhe asnje valltar
Serdh rrotull ne valle si flutur!
Dhe kush shume lule ia doli te thure,
Dhe kurre si ndau, si shkeli ne turr,
I mbeti kurora e bukur!

Ta thurim kuroren! Mos kini ngurrime!
Kush merr trendaflin plot vese e shkelqime
E cjerr vec pak gjemi i mprehte.
Si dje edhe sot shkelqejne fort yjet,
Por larg mjaft i rrijne kujt frikshem ul kryet
Dhe ngrys po gjithnje po ne jete!

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Pleshti*
Gete
Perkthyer: V. Bala

Dikur nje mbret na ishte
Dhe thuhet kish nje plesht,
Te cilin si ferishte
Me zemer fort e desht.
Nje rrobaqepes solli
Per pleshtin zoteri
Dhe hijshem e mbeshtolli
Me rrobe si flori

Natllas edhe kadife
U vesh ky trim serbes:
Kordhele nrrobe I shihje
Dhe kryqin mu ne mes.
Ministri erdh I ntrashur,
I beri ndere plot,
Dhe fare e fis I dashur
Iu fal me gas e lot.

Keshtu fisniket vajten
Noborrin mbreteror;
U ndezen dhe u krojten 
Princeshe e sherbetor:
Se ligjin se leshuan
Qe pleshtin e denon,
Ndersa ne krejt e shuajme
Ate qe na pickon.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Burri I mire dhe Gruaja e mire  Ballade Skoceze*
Gete
Perkthyer nga: J. Bllaci

Qe nat e turtit shen Martin;
Cu lodh e cu mundua
TI piqte burrit plum-buding
Per feste, e mira grua.

Dhe bien flene, por ia nis
Nje ere gjith potere,
<<O grua, cohu, --burri flet,--
Dhe hidhi kanxhen deres!>>

<<Ohu, nuk loz, --ia kthen ajo,--
Jo ere, po cte jete!
Jam lodhur aq sa une e di,
Po deshe, cohu vete!>>

U grinden mjaft e me ne fund
<<Ta mbyllim, --thane,-- sherrin:
Kush do te flase I pari prape,
Ai do mbylle deren.>>

Nga mezi I nates vine aty
Ne terr, dy udhetare;
<<Cte jete, --thone,-- kjo shtepi,
Ku sndihen zera fare!>>

Shikojne vatren, per cudi,
Ende thengjij qe digjen!
Therrasin, po per rreth ne terr
Askush sua kthen pergjigjen.

<<Pa shih, pa shih, ky plum-buding
Nga furra sa ka dale!>>
Perbrenda nikoqirja zjen,
Po hesht e sflet nje fjale.

<<Sikur ta njomnim gryken ca,
Do tishte feja vete!>>
<<Pa dal ta hap kete dollap,
Se, them, dicka do kete>>

<<Shiko, plot shishja me raki!>>
<<Po he, vellacko, cpresim?
Ti hidhme mua, une ty, --
Ta zbrazim, se po vdesim!>>

Po burri I mire nate cas
E humbi krejt toruan.
<<Kush me prek shishen, --thirri fort,--
Me koke ma paguan!>>

Dhe gruaja e mire aty
Kerceu menjehere:
<<E humbe, burre I dashur, --tha,--
Pra cohu, shko mbyll deren!>>

----------


## Diabolis

përkthyer nga Petraq Kolevica

***
Jam betuar shpesh, i bindur,
shishes më mos t'i besoj,
po sot ndihem i rilindur,
pijetoren kur shikoj
s'di se ç't'i lëvdoj më tepër,
verëpurpur,qelqkristal.
Tapën heq e s'mbetet tjetër,
shishja bosh, unë s'di si dal.

Jam betuar shpesh, i bindur,
shishes më mos t'i besoj,
po sot ndihem i rilindur,
kam guximin të të shikoj.
Bëma, siç ja patën bërë
më të fortit burrë, pra:
pritmi flokët me gërshërë,
moj e dashura Delila!

----------


## ATMAN

Johan V. Gëte
Nga Fausti(*)


Kushtim

Sërish m’afrohi, hije luhatore, 
Që në rini iu shfaqët syrit tim.
A të përpiqem tash t’ju ndal përdore?
Prap më qan zemra për atë vegim?
Po grahni! Mirë! Me fore urdhrore
Rreth meje çohi tymit n’agullim;
Dhe ma trondit si në kërthi krahrorin
Fryma magjike që ju ndriçon korin.

Sillni fytyra motesh të gëzuar,
Hije të dhëmshura me çmallin synë;
Si një përrallë e vjetër gjysmë e shuar,
Vjen dashuri e parë me miqësinë.
Përtrihet dhimbja, ngjallet gjëmë e shkuar
E jetës nëpër shteg plot labirinte
Dhe grish të mirët që, për aq orë hareje
Të rrejtur fatit, vanë para meje.

Shpirtrat, q’u kam kënduar më së pari,
Këngët e ra s’po m’i dëgjojnë dot; 
Sa miq që pata tash i mbulon varri,
Jehonë e tyre ushton e mekur sot;
Turmës së huaj i ligjëroj së qari,
Edhe lëvdat’ e saj më duket kot;
Dhe sish që kënga m’i gëzoi më parë,
Ndë rrojnë, harbojnë botës së përndarë.

Një mall që e pata zvjerdhur më zë prapë
Për shpirtrat që po heshtin n’amëshim,
Piptimë e këngës sime, si nga nj’arpë
Eljane, e shkretëz endet pa caktim.
Më rrjedhin lot’ e drithma më ka kapë,
E rrepta zemër rreh me mallëngjim:
Atë q’e kam e shoh si në përrallë,
Dhe ç’ishte e zhdukur po më del e gjallë.

----------------
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe (1749-1832) poet, novelist , dramaturg e dijetar, figurë qëndrore e letërsisë klasike e romantike gjermane.Ai rradhitet ndër shkrimtarët më të rëndësishëm e më ndikues në letërsinë moderne evropiane. (The world book encyclopedy,1993)

(*) Fausti, kryevepra botërore e Gëtes u shkrua gjatë periudhës (1808-1832) duke u përfunduar 
pak muaj para se ai të ndahej nga jeta. Fausti konsiderohet si një nga veprat dramatike më të vështira për tu kuptuar e përkthyer. 
Shqipërimi i Faustit nga S.Luarasi për ''konjuktura politike'' u botua i copëzuar (Pjesa e parë më 1957, vepra e plotë ''me redaktime'' më 1987)
Botimi i plotë i shqipërimit të Faustit sipas dorëshkrimit të Skënder Luarasit u realizua më 1999 nga Shtëpia Botuese Argeta LMG, përbën një ngjarje të shënuar për kulturën shqiptare dhe kurorëzon vlerat e shqipëruesit.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Johan Volfgang Gëte*


Jesus fühlte rein und dachte 
nur den einen Gott im stillen; 
Wer ihn selbst zum Gotte machte 
Kränkte seinen heil'gen Willen. 

Und so msuss das Rechte scheinen 
Was auch Mahomet gelungen; 
nur durch den Begriff des Einen 
hat er alle Welt bezwungen. 

(*WA 16, f. 288*)


Jezusi u ndje i pastër dhe mendoi 
në qetësi veç për një të Vetmin Zot 
Kush ate vete në zot e shndërroi 
ka fyer vullnetin e tij të shenjtë. 

Dhe kështu duhet,e drejta të ndriçojë 
ate që edhe Muhamedit i mjaftoi; 
Veç në konceptin e [Zotit] një 
ai mbarë botën mbizotëroi.

_Përktheu_: *Edvin Cami*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

> "Shkenca dhe arti i takojnë të gjithë botës, dhe para tyre zhduken kufijtë e nacionalitetit".


*Johan Volfgang Gëte*

----------


## green

> *  *  *
> Paret ke humbur?
> Dic ke humbur.
> Duhet te mendosh,
> Te tjera te fitosh.
> 
> Nderin ke humbur?
> Shume ke humbur.
> Duhet fame te fitosh,
> ...


Ah, moj cupke se mos le gje te bjere ne toke ti. Kete doja te shkruaja prej Getes dhe une. E mbaj mend qe e kam ditur permendsh kur isha e vogel dhe e kam thene ne nja dy raste dhe i kam lene njerezit ("audiencen") me goje hapur lol  :shkelje syri: 
Eshte vertete shume kuptimplote.

----------

